# First Bottle



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You should order your labels from Amys Labels. They are awesome.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

How can i contact Amy.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

JordanM said:


> Here it is my first 16 oz. bottle of pure Michigan honey, does anyone know what it could have came from it is a very light color?


My basswood is that color, or a bit lighter - w/tinge of green. Also, first run of dutch white clover can be that color. Yum!

MM


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

If it has a fruity/minty flavor, then its linden/basswood. From the timing of your honey I'd guess that to be the dominant flavor.

Rick


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

JordanM said:


> How can i contact Amy.


I've never ordered from her, but requested info., and she sent me some images of sample labels, I think.

Here's her contact email:

[email protected]


MM


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I just looked at a picture of basswood and i think thats what it is.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Jordan on the how much to charge here are a few things to look at. Bee Culture and American Bee Journal both have honey market reports monthly for different regions. I have a flie that I input prices each month to trend and then base this years prices from that. Selling at the fair last nite 1lb for $6.00.
Jethro


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> You should order your labels from Amys Labels. They are awesome.


I second that Chef Isaac, Her labels are great!


----------

